# Snow Plow truck clip art



## Shawdogg

Does anybody know where I could obtain: snow plow truck clip art? or if you have some plow truck clip art, send it my way.........Thanks


----------



## iceyman

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41026&highlight=truck+drawings&page=2


----------



## Shawdogg

Thanks bud


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

USE GOOGLE. but at the top instead of web choose IMAGES. 

you can use things like Plow Truck Icon 

under advanced you can change and look for sizes, black and white, color. 

you name it. 

Microsoft Office Online has lots also. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## iceyman

no problem guy


----------



## Joe Snow

You can Microsoft free clipart HERE. Just type what you're looking for in the top left box. If you have problems, let me know.

Good luck!


----------



## Shawdogg

Thanks guys!!! 
Joe, what did the hide away strobes run ya??? how many?


----------



## Joe Snow

I'm quite the tight a$$ when it comes to letting go of the green. I shopped around and bought them from Tac-2, they were like $66.00 each. Ordered them a week ago but haven't yet seen them arrive. I was told they'd be in the mail by now. We'll see. I got clears, one for each front turn signal and one for reverse lights. I also plan on getting a small rotator for the roof from Centralparts.


----------

